# Mainbord u. der Platz für den CPU Lüfter



## Asterix1703 (15. Oktober 2014)

Hallo
Also ich habe volgendes Problem und zwar möchte ich mir gerne das Mainbord kaufen.

ASUS H97-Pro
und auch hätte ich gerne diesen Lüfter.
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Tower Kühler
Datenblat

oder als ausweich die kleinere Version.

be quiet! Dark Rock 3 Tower Kühler
Datenblat

 

Mein Problem nur Past der Kühler in sachen Maße auf das Mainbord?
Ein Datenblat bezüglich der Kühler hatte ich gefunden aber eben nichts über die Maße des Mainbords im Bezug auf den Platz für den Kühler.

Der Kühler sollte nicht über den Ram liegen zumindest nicht so das dort dann keiner mehr verbaut werden kann.
Der abstant zum Gehäusedeckel würde passen bei meinem Tower das habe ich nachmessen können.
Auch rein vom Platz her bekomme ich keine Probleme nur weiß ich eben nicht past das mit dem Arbeitsspreicher.
Weiß da jemand mehr?

Was für Maße hat der in Weiß eingezeichnete Ramen um den Sokel platz? Daran könnte man schon einiges ableiten.

MFG Asterix


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mal ein bisschen anhand von 'nem Foto rumgerechnet. Würde man den Block des gewählten Kühlers einfach nur doof 1:1 hinhalten, dann passt er nicht so, dass alle Slots für den Ram frei sind. Die Alternative sollte aber passen.

Ich denke aber mal, dass es sowas wie nen Aufsatz oder Abstandshalter oder was anderes gibt.

 

Aber wie schon gesagt: Das war jetzt nur etwas rumgerechnet anhand von nem Foto. Von daher ist die Aussage nicht unbedingt verbindlich oder zuverlässig.


----------



## Asterix1703 (15. Oktober 2014)

Hm,
Also ich habe inzwischen mal etwas im Google geschaut und bin auf das hier gestoßen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild Quelle: http://www.kitguru.net
So wie ich das auf den Bildern sehe ist es wohl doch noch möglich Arbeitsspeicher zu verbauen wenn sie eben keinen Großen Kühlkörper haben.
Der Text auf dieser HP ist leider in Englich verfasst und dieser Sprache bin ich nicht mächtig. Evtl erliest jemand anderes noch nützliche Infos dort.
Das Bord was sie dort Verbaut haben ist ein ASRock Z87 OC Formula welches auch nicht mehr platz hat als das von mir bevorzugte bord.
Wenn ich das also so sehe müste es ja eigendlich gehen. Denn als Ram würde ich denn Crucial Ballistix Sport nehmen. Dieser hat keinen Kühlkörper.

MFG Asterix


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Oktober 2014)

Thanks to the adjustable fan height, RAM clearance is unlikely to be a widespread issue. Even the fin array will not interfere with modules which are less than 43mm in height.
 

Im Text steht drin, dass das RAM-Problem damit behoben wird, dass man den Lüfter in der Höhe verstellen kann. 

Von daher sollte es eigentlich mit dem Lüfter klar gehen.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Oktober 2014)

Im Text steht drin, dass das RAM-Problem damit behoben wird, dass man den Lüfter in der Höhe verstellen kann. 

Von daher sollte es eigentlich mit dem Lüfter klar gehen.

Sehe ich auch so. Und der RAM hat schon recht große Kühlkörper drauf, wie mir scheint.  Aber sofern du nicht ins bodenlose Übertakten willst, dann würde im Zweifelsfall auch die kleinere Version ausreichen. Beiden wird eine gute Kühlleistung bescheinigt und sind allemal deutlich besser als die Standardkühler.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Oktober 2014)

Ob ich das alz Zeichen deuten kann in ein paar Jahren hier auch qualifizierte Hilfestellung zu bieten.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Asterix1703 (16. Oktober 2014)

Wieder mal danke für eure meinungen.
Der Grund warum ich besonders viel wert auf eben die kühlung lege ist das ich in einer Dachgeschoßwohnung wohne.
Und es hier im Sommer wenn draußen die post abgeht sehr sehr warm wird im Wohnzimmer. (so um die 65°) Aber damit noch nicht genug,

ich habe im selbigen Raum auch noch ein Terrarium stehen (Wüsten Terra) in welchem auch noch weiter 600 Watt Licht verbaut sind die ebenfals kreftig Heitzen. Also alles in allem ist kühlung ein wichtiges Thema für mich denn ich habe keine Lust das mir mein PC in die kniehe geht, nur weil es hier einfach zu warm ist und ich am Lüfter gespart habe.
Mein Alter PC lief früher in einem Standart Gehäuse (nur Back Lüfter) und mit Standart CPU kühler und ich hatte schon beim kleisten anzeichen von Wärme im Wohnzimmer probleme.
Also habe ich kurzer hand alles geändert, Neues Cool Tower mit gescheitem Luft durchlass, Neuer CPU kühler, und auch ein Extra Kühler für den Ram. Seid dem kaum Probleme nur wenn es eben ganz mega Extrem ist. Aber da soll man bekantlich ja nicht Zocken sondern Lecker Grillen. :-)

Da ich ja nun dabei bin mir nach und nach alles neu anzuschaffen achte ich natürlich darauf diese Probleme erst garnicht wieder entstehen zu lassen. Daher wäre mir der Dark Rock Pro 3 sehr sehr lieb. Aber ich sehe es auch so wenn man also nicht Ram Steine mit extrem Mega Großen Kühlkörper kauft sollte es kein Problem darstellen. Das der Ram Kühler dann nicht mehr Drauf passt darüber bin ich mir im klaren. Aber auch hier plane ich schon an einer alternative. Die da wie folgt ist. Gehäuse von be quiet! Extem Geil das Gehäuse wie ich finde. Und dort habe ich platz am Deckel einen weiteren Lüfter anzubringen denn ich im Sommer an warmen tagen zuschalten kann. Womit der Ram auch genug Luft bekommen sollte.

Und natürlich werdet Ihr nun danken warum gehe ich nicht auf WaKü. Das ist ganz einfach. Ich mag es nicht ich will es nicht und auch finde ich das Wasser und Elektronik nicht zusammen gehören. Vorallem dann nicht wenn es auch anders geht.

Und zum Thema OC naja ich bin da ein noob aber auch darin werde ich mich versuchen zurecht zu finden und in kleinen schritten lernen wie und was ich machen und Beachten muss. Nur dafür benötigt man erstmal die hardware mit der man das dann auch überhaupt machen kann.

Also in diesem Sinne danke für die Tips und übersetzung. Bis zum Nächsten mal. :-)


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Oktober 2014)

Wieder mal danke für eure meinungen.
Der Grund warum ich besonders viel wert auf eben die kühlung lege ist das ich in einer Dachgeschoßwohnung wohne.
Und es hier im Sommer wenn draußen die post abgeht sehr sehr warm wird im Wohnzimmer. (so um die 65°) Aber damit noch nicht genug,

Also mit den Temperaturen, mein Gott, wie kann man sich da überhaupt in so einen Raum aufhalten? Das sind ja schon Saunatemperaturen. Da sollte man vielleicht noch andere Maßnahmen ergreifen, wie eine Klimaanlage an heißen Tagen. Oder ein anderer Raum.


----------



## Asterix1703 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich wünschte es wäre so ohne weiteres möglich.
Es ist aber nur an Tagen wo es Extrem ist wirklich so Heiß hier.


----------



## Wagga (18. Oktober 2014)

Bei 65° Innentemperatur, habe ich das richtig gelesen, da schwitzt da nicht nur die Hardware sondern die ganze Wohnung, ohje, ich glaub wie andere schon sagten sollte man auch anderweitig an Kühlung denken.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. Oktober 2014)

Also wir wohnen auch im Dachgeschoss ohne Isolierung, und bei uns sind es an extremen Sommertagen so um die 40°. Das ist schon eine Temperatur bei der man es kaum noch aushält, bei 65° würdest du dort nicht alzulange verweiln können bevor dein Kreislauf dicht macht, da 65° auf die Dauer sehr ungesunde wären. Daher glaube ich kaum das du wirklich 65° in der bude haben wirst und vermute du übertreibst hier ein "wenig" 

 

Davon abgesehn wird bei 65° Umgebungstemperatur kein Rechner mehr laufen, egal wie gut der Luftkühler da auch sein mag, dafür bräuchtest du dann schon eine Stickstoffkühlung oder ähnliches, oder ein wasserkühlung deren Wärmetauscher in einem deutlich kühleren Raum liegt damit die Wärme überhaupt abgegeben werden kann.


----------

